# spraying primer



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

today i rented a sprayer from home depot that clogged while spraying primer i thinned the primer and exchanged the sprayer again it did the same thing i was told there is a removable filter in the nozzle how to solve this problem of spraying primer


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

What kind of primer, what kind of sprayer? If there is trash either in the paint or in the machine it can get all the way to the tip and will give a funky spray pattern. Every airless I've ever used has a reversible tip so all you have to do is turn the tip, spray on something disposable, flip it back around and you should be good to go.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

regular water based primer flipping the tip didnt work


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Put a nylon paint strainer on the rock catcher. :thumbsup:
What size tip are you using? :detective:


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

well first off it clogged in a newly opened bucket are you refering to the filter in the nozzle


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

aclark17a said:


> well first off it clogged in a newly opened bucket are you refering to the filter in the nozzle


Even the new buckets of paint have trash in them.
Yes, where the sprayer sucks up the paint from the bucket.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

how can i solve this problem exactly im told it is the folter in the gun


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

tip size & filter size in the gun?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

aclark17a said:


> how can i solve this problem exactly im told it is the folter in the gun


Home Depot should be making sure that the filter is clean before they rent it out to you. 
The gun filter is in the handle of the gun. Take it apart and see if the filter is clogged with fresh paint. If it is, spray it off with a hose and try it again.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

i checked the sprayer at home depot it sorayed clean water i got it to the job dorayed out the remaining water and it clogged as soon as it hit paint then i got another dorayer thinned out the primer and it dis it again


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Need more info:

Machine?
Paint brand?
Tip size?

Take your tip completely off, spray. Reversing may not work, if it sprays with no tip then your tip is clogged. Take something small like a toothpick and clean it out.

Also try removing the gun completely from the hose and turn your pressure WAY DOWN. If it flows through the house, hose is good.

Follow the path of the paint. Run the machine with no hose. Got paint? If yes connect hose, repeat. If yes connect gun, repeat. 

See the pattern now?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Have them make sure the tip & gun filter are sized for primer. Primer should use a large tip & a course filter.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

All paints need to get strained before going through a sprayer.

Driftwood has a simple process of elimination. If no paint comes out of the sprayer be sure to check the screen on the pick up tube, this is the tube that goes in the bucket of paint. If this is clogged then nothing is happening.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

aclark17a said:


> i checked the sprayer at home depot it sorayed clean water i got it to the job dorayed out the remaining water and it clogged as soon as it hit paint then i got another dorayer thinned out the primer and it dis it again


If you're going to use the forum use spell check and punctuation. Flippin annoying trying to read through crap like this.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

aclark17a said:


> today i rented a sprayer from home depot


That is your biggest problem right there. Airless sprayers take time and effort to clean properly. 90% of people who rent one from the HD are not going to take care of it. Last guy probably didn't clean it out and now its got paint half dry the whole way through everything. With the time you have spent jacking around trying to figure this out you probably could have had a good chunk of a new one paid for.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

again im told there os a filter in the gun you can remove


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

aclark17a said:


> again im told there os a filter in the gun you can remove




Go to a real tool rental place and rent a sprayer. They will know the equipment and show you how to replace the filter. They also will most likely have a quality spray rig as well.

The filter is in the handle, unscrew the top (gun looking part) and it will come loose. Pull out filter and replace.

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/airless/Wagner-SprayTech/ProForce-23-Cleaning.aspx


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

aclark17a said:


> again im told there os a filter in the gun you can remove





Sir Mixalot said:


> *The gun filter is in the handle of the gun. Take it apart and see if the filter is clogged with fresh paint. If it is, spray it off with a hose and try it again*.


:huh:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Take the hose off the sprayer and blow real hard into the end of it to dislodge any foreign particles. 
If that doest work run about a gallon of beer through it. The combination of carbonation and alcohol will dislodge and dissolve the contaminates.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> :huh:


I had a few things to say, but kept my mouth shut. :laughing:


----------



## timtim2008 (Jan 16, 2009)

several people have asked "tip size & filter size in the gun"?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

There should be another filter where the hose meets the sprayer. This one hardly ever gets cleaned, so if you have checked and cleaned the filter in the handle of the gun; this is probably where your clog is.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

HD doesn't set these sprayers up to spray anything but standard paint. I had the same issue. You need to either tell them ahead of time so they can change out the filters and tips or go to SW and rent a sprayer. 
I bought one of my sprayers from an HD rental dept. We use it to spray everything right down to Drylock on basement walls.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

You probably have a sprayer with three filters. All three need to be clean. Even new paint can be a headache, oftentimes containing solids that will rapidly clog the filters. 

1 inlet filter that goes in the bucket. you will probably need to clean this multiple times when spraying a complete house.

2 outlet filter, outlet from the pump. This is at the location where the hose attaches to the pump. 

3 gun filter, inside the handle of the spray gun. 

The spray tip will clog with stuff that makes it through all three filters. The spray tip may clog if it is not the proper tip for your paint. The hole in the spray tip is the issue. Oil paints and lacquer are generally thinner (more watery) than latex so they spray through a smaller hole. Using a heavy latex with a tip designed for oil may be impossible, the paint may refuse to pass through the tip. 

If the pump was not properly cleaned, dried paint in the pump or the hose will dislodge and plug the next thing(s) in line. If this is the case, you may need to run lacquer thinner through the system for long enough to melt the crap so you can properly clean it out.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am sure this particular project will look amazing when you consider the vast amount of spraying knowledge OP seems to have.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:

Everybody is a painter.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

FSCROB said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::laughing:
> 
> Everybody is a painter.


Years ago I did the carpentry work for a GC who was building a small group of houses (8 as I recall). He did the painting himself but he just couldn't get the hang of using a sprayer. He couldn't get the hang of having the spray moving when it started or stopped so at each end of each run he had a very large set of runs. It wasn't just once or twice, it was every pass in successive houses. He had another guy working with him with a brush following behind him brushing out the runs. 

For some it comes natural, for others it never comes. They can't be taught because they just don't have that hand/eye coordination that allows it to happen.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

My father is an EIFS contractor and I have been around that business for 30+ years. I meet people that say oh I can do that and guess what everybody is a plaster too. 

The pros and tv make it look easy.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I understand the processes, I can explain it in detail, I hire professionals to do the work. 

I watch guys work concrete and plaster, they make it look so easy. I know differently.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Not only do you need to be familiar with the equipment, you also need a working knowledge of the material you plan to spray and an idea of how to achieve the proper finish. This guy has none. 
I think he lacks a basic knowledge of paints and coatings all together. He is just happily adding water to his primer, can't get it to spray out so he has no idea what the consistency is gonna be when it hits the wall. How would you even know to add any water if you have no idea how to make the equipment function properly. 
If a pro has a legitimate question then I am all for helping out with any info or advise I can offer. 
Just because someone sold you some white pants and a box store rented you a sprayer doesnt mean you are a pro. 
Get some years under your belt working for a pro and learn all you can before striking out on your own and messing up someone's house.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Well (speaking from experience here) you don't have to have experience to do this stuff. Just a brain thats willing to work.

I never worked for a pro, & have zero experience outside teaching myself along the way. But, I read up on how to do the work, what the end result should be, researched products, etc... Then i went out into the world an informed person, took my time, and applied the methods i read about.

It can be done. You just have to be willing to do your homework.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

ModernStyle said:


> Not only do you need to be familiar with the equipment, you also need a working knowledge of the material you plan to spray and an idea of how to achieve the proper finish. This guy has none.
> I think he lacks a basic knowledge of paints and coatings all together. He is just happily adding water to his primer, can't get it to spray out so he has no idea what the consistency is gonna be when it hits the wall. How would you even know to add any water if you have no idea how to make the equipment function properly.
> If a pro has a legitimate question then I am all for helping out with any info or advise I can offer.
> Just because someone sold you some white pants and a box store rented you a sprayer doesnt mean you are a pro.
> Get some years under your belt working for a pro and learn all you can before striking out on your own and messing up someone's house.


Nothing beats experience bottom line.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

FSCROB said:


> Nothing beats experience bottom line.


The internet has changed things. I believe the ability to gather information and learn is the greatest talent a craftsman can have.

I am surrounded everyday buy men of "experience." Guys who have been doing "it" for 20+ years. You try and talk to them and find out they're still stuck in the rut of doing it the way grandpa did, which is no longer the best way to do it.

You are both right, there is nothing like having pulled the trigger and put some paint on the wall. But there is also nothing like someone who goes out and gathers information from the pros and fellow tradesmen as well as researches products.

I am in the process of caulking all the trim in my house. What caulk to use??? Do I wait on my own personal experience and wait 10+ years to see if what I used turns out, or do I go over on paint talk and read what the experience of others has taught them. In one thread you can gather 500 years worth of experience and make the right product choice having never even used one of the products. 

Again see both of your points of view but I would rather lean on the side of doing my own due diligence than just grabbing the sprayer and pulling the trigger to see what happens.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

That falls under experience. When I was young and dumb I would just jump in and figure it out. Now that I am more experienced I go at things with more old and new knowledge. I try to learn something new everyday. I am always reading and learning both on and off the job.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Books won't teach you to paint. Asking me how to paint on a forum won't teach you to paint. Painting teaches you how to paint. 
Selling skills you currently don't have is a very bad idea. 
I have seen people lay tile, I have asked tile guys questions, Home Depot will rent me a tile saw if I want one. Should I tell people I can do tile and hire myself out as a tile man, hell no. I got no business charging people for a knowledge and skill I don't currently posses. 
This guy is renting equipment that he had obviously never worked with or around before. He is watering down his primer for some reason, it can't be to get the desired consistency because he has never touched a sprayer before. So he has no idea why he is adding water unless it is to make it go further. 
I gotta call hack on this one.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

So the lesson that can be learned from this thread is to strain your paint.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I am with the "nothing beats experience" group. You have got to pay your dues. 

I am all for helping a person learn, but getting on the internet one day and selling yourself as a tradesman the next doesn't cut it in my book.

I tell people that the diference between a professional and the non-professional is that the pro solves the problem before he encounters it.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

well after the sherwin williams quick dry primer clogged 2 airless co home depot sprayers and a graco x5 i picked up a new graco x7 and some killz it worked great but after using a bucket that had a bit of the sherwin primer and paint in it clogged im talking just a tiny bit of that crap will do it my only question now is that if its the tip size


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Did you use a nylon inlet strainer? For tip sizes refer to the mfg specs. They are right there on the back of the can.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Look, you can learn any trade you want if you take it slow and methodical and think your way through it. Yes you won't have the speed someone that has done it for 20 years, but it can be done.

You can paint, lay tile, frame a house, wire it, plumb it, etc...

As long as you do your due diligence, read up on codes, and care about what your doing. If you go into a job with a gameplan, and execute it, you can do anything.

I always said: If some homeless bum from mexico can do this stuff...why the hell can't I? 

This guy may not care or have done his due diligence, but that doesn't mean everyone else does.

Put this in perspective: how many uneducated illegals do construction compared to other industries? Why is that if construction is so hard to do? Jeez were not doc's & lawyers guys.

Also: theres not a whole lot of hiring going on. So for someone to break into this industry, they almost HAVE TO go it alone. Lord knows I was looking hard for a job when i said eff it & went solo.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

well today i finally went and picked up a graco x7 wirks fine with killz but even the tiniest amount if sherwin williams quick dry will clog it


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Now that you've narrowed it down to paint, will you talk to sw and see why?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

How about no one gives him any more info until he starts using some freaking punctuation like everyone else.  He should have been directed to the DIY forum anyway.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Sometimes you guys get entirely too full of yourselves. Maybe I missed something but he seemed to have asked a pretty simple question.

Was a little light on info and can't defend his spelling/punctuation or whatever...

But I'm sure everyone here has spent years in their garage with every new tool, accumulating a CT acceptable amount of experience using it, before taking it to a jobsite.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I've used a Graco-495, X-5, X-7, own a Mag X-9 and 395FF, and an Airlessco unit. Never had the issues with any SW primer that is being had in this thread. Drop a bucket strainer in the bucket, place the dick inside the strainer, pull the strainer over the side of the bucket and start spraying. 

I just shot unthinned SW Super Paint through my Fugi Q4 HVLP from the cup instead of the pressure pot. I only needed a quart. It didn't "clog" a #5 tip or air cap.

This is a product prep issue. 

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

This is somewhat related, a southwest paint company (Frazee) had a latex primer called Block N Prime. It was kinda a new product on the scene at the time. Anyways, this paint would freeze up my Graco 595 if I allowed the sprayer to be idle for more than a few minutes, requiring a breakdown to repair. I found out it was doing the same thing to other sprayers and stopped buying it. The only way to not have it freeze up the pump when idle was to keep it in priming. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there are still a few primers out there that do the same thing.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I never spray anything without running it thru a strainer 1st regardless if it's 2 days from the factory or a year old.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This is like the computer guy asking if it's plugged in, but...

Did you put paint thinner or water in your water based primer?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Golden view said:


> This is like the computer guy asking if it's plugged in, but...
> 
> Did you put paint thinner or water in your water based primer?


Not if he's never used a sprayer. I mean maybe it's a simple question but people made a lot of assumptions about the op. Including hack?

I just don't see it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

kambrooks said:


> Not if he's never used a sprayer. I mean maybe it's a simple question but people made a lot of assumptions about the op. Including hack?
> 
> I just don't see it.


I'm probably just annoyed by the punctuation. I'll shut up now.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to say that I never learned on someone elses project while getting paid, but that would be a lie. Heck, after nearly 30 years in the trades, I still on occassion don't know how to do something a client asks me to do. In this day & age of the internet & with my knowledge of other things, I can usually figure it out on the fly


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> I'd like to say that I never learned on someone elses project while getting paid, but that would be a lie. Heck, after nearly 30 years in the trades, I still on occassion don't know how to do something a client asks me to do. In this day & age of the internet & with my knowledge of other things, I can usually figure it out on the fly


Hate to say it but you're right. I still can't imagine renting a sprayer from HD for a professional job.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Hate to say it but you're right. I still can't imagine renting a sprayer from HD for a professional job.


Different degrees of experience & professionalism.

Personally, I ask a kazillion questions of people in the know & spend countless hours researching things I don't know before taking on new stuff. But that wasn't always the case. In my younger days, I knew everything.:laughing:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Spencer said:


> This is just me, but I can't imagine taking on a painting job with plans of renting an airless sprayer from home depot and expecting it to work reliably. Seriously? Can you say disaster waiting to happen. If he was a real painter he would have went out and bought one. They aren't that expensive. At the very least buy a used one and get it dialed in before pulling the trigger on someone else's wall.
> 
> It would have helped his case if he had a post count that was a little higher. We all make assumptions, you assume he is a pro. I really don't know if he is or isn't.
> 
> If you're taking an airless out and don't even know where the filters are you shouldn't be using it one someone's wall who is paying you as a professional. Its one thing if he's renting it to do his own house, just don't call yourself a painter and spray some poor souls walls when you're renting a sprayer from HD and don't even know what paint to use/how to use the rig.


#1- he never specified how or where he was using it. Unless I missed something. Could be his own home, could be a project. You don't know. Maybe he is selling that service for the first time, knowing that... Oh, gee. If I mess up how in the worlllldddd am I gonna fix it? Seeing how its paint and all.

#2- I never said he's a pro. Maybe, maybe not. 

#3- similar to the first- he's not asking for advice pouring concrete foundations. There's no "poor soul" lol. He couldn't get the thing working- he could of grabbed a roller. 

We've all had our first times with everything we know. Don't act like everything you've done you've learned on your own time and not only that but learned how to trouble shoot any possible issues.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Sometimes you guys get entirely too full of yourselves. Maybe I missed something but he seemed to have asked a pretty simple question.
> 
> Was a little light on info and can't defend his spelling/punctuation or whatever...
> 
> But I'm sure everyone here has spent years in their garage with every new tool, accumulating a CT acceptable amount of experience using it, before taking it to a jobsite.


I think it comes from the attitude that I can just rent a sprayer and be a painter.

The guy was asked many times what size a tip and sprayer (FROM THE BEGNING) and never answered the question. This is not light on info, but just plain ignorance. Mix had to quote his own comment when the OP was confused about the filter in the handle.

And yes, I pretty much read the manual on the setup and maintenance of any new piece of equipment. All the OP had to do was look up the manual online on how to clear a clog. But instead he chose to come here, which is not a problem, but when you ask people, then don't give them the requested information, expect some backlash and frustration.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> #1- he never specified how or where he was using it. Unless I missed something. Could be his own home, could be a project. You don't know. Maybe he is selling that service for the first time, knowing that... Oh, gee. If I mess up how in the worlllldddd am I gonna fix it? Seeing how its paint and all.
> 
> #2- I never said he's a pro. Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> ...


I may have not learned everything on my own time, but I made damn sure I had someone who knew what they were doing either show me how to do it, do it while I spectated, or had them available to help. I NEVER have done something for the first time by reading a book or a website and hack away.

Like I said before he couldn't even answer a simple question as to the size of the tip and filter. He didn't even know how to get to them. That to me means he didn't take anytime to familiarize himself with the equipment at all. He just rented a sprayer, dipped the inlet in the can of paint and expected it to just work. He read nothing on how to use a sprayer. So I completely disagree with your defending him. He didn't do his due diligence prior to using the equipment or asking professionals questions on the equipment.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I may have not learned everything on my own time, but I made damn sure I had someone who knew what they were doing either show me how to do it, do it while I spectated, or had them available to help. I NEVER have done something for the first time by reading a book or a website and hack away.
> 
> Like I said before he couldn't even answer a simple question as to the size of the tip and filter. He didn't even know how to get to them. That to me means he didn't take anytime to familiarize himself with the equipment at all. He just rented a sprayer, dipped the inlet in the can of paint and expected it to just work. He read nothing on how to use a sprayer. So I completely disagree with your defending him. He didn't do his due diligence prior to using the equipment or asking professionals questions on the equipment.


Sounds like Kam and OP have a similar approach to work.

I'm with you T. Same approach to my work.

Kam, I probably got a little ahead of myself with that post thus the snip. Still not sure why you're on a mission to defend this guy but whatever. TNT pretty much nailed my thoughts. No reason to keep repeating myself. To each his own.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My stuff don't come wuth manuals and hell, I fake it most days.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My stuff don't come wuth manuals and hell, I fake it most days.


Its ok to fake it as long as you deliver the goods at the end of the day. :thumbup:

Fossilized pieces of cast iron don't come with manuals? :no:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I would hire a painter who looked up how to cut in a wall. I am sure that a few internet articles are just as good as actually doing it. 
I stand by my assessment. If you have no basic knowledge of the procedure then don't do it. 
He obviously has zero knowledge of spray equipment. 
The whole adding water part makes me believe he is a hack. He has no idea of application, but is still gonna thin it down. Why ? Maybe he read on the internet that's how the pros do it


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Always strain your paint though. I used to repack sprayers and more then once I have pulled one apart and just found some junk sucked into the check ball as being why the sprayer won't build pressure. 
Guys who pack sprayers for a living ain't gonna tell you this though, they are just gonna repack it and charge you.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

i wven thinned out the sherwin primer to water it still wouldnt spray it makes me wonder what type of setup i would need to spray triple thick peel stop or fillers


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

some primers are so thick you need serious hardware with big tubes


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aclark17a said:


> i wven thinned out the sherwin primer to water it still wouldnt spray it makes me wonder what type of setup i would need to spray triple thick peel stop or fillers


According to your profile you are a painter? Slop and Mop?

Why would you spray peel stop? The stuff is meant to be rolled or brushed on.

Fillers?

You need to stop talking.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

sprayers with big tubes can spray stucco and texture coat


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aclark17a said:


> sprayers with big tubes can spray stucco and texture coat


Correct, because stucco and texture can be sprayed. However, peel stop should be brushed or rolled, not sprayed, IMO.

It's just obvious that you don't know what you are doing. You still haven't answered what tip and filter size were in the original sprayer.:whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Correct, because stucco and texture can be sprayed. However, peel stop should be brushed or rolled, not sprayed, IMO.
> 
> It's just obvious that you don't know what you are doing. You still haven't answered what tip and filter size were in the original sprayer.:whistling


and he still cant spll r puntuate it a good ting um not a mod or id snd his as pakin so fert what is this country comin to seriously weve got a bunch of ratards who cant show the common curtesy or raspect to spel or put a frickin perod at the end of the sentance hes probly one of those types tht calls his grapa dude hey dude like dude i cant like get this spray thing to work dude should i like put a bunch of water in the paint dude or wats the deal with this thing what is a tip anyway you mean theres different tips dude im so cofused


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

There are ways to learn a trade other than working for someone else. I paid for a regular education, all the way through an MBA prior to beginning in construction. I carried on that same way. 

I hired carpenters to do carpentry. Part of their job was to teach me carpentry. I did the same with Electrical and Plumbing and Painting, and ..... Of course I read the books and took classes. In time I became a competent carpenter, electrician, plumber, painter, but funny thing, I kept hiring pros to do the work but I knew the difference between correct and incorrect. 

The point is, if you want to learn to do something for your business and you need to get it done on a current job, hire a pro, pay him to do the job and pay him extra to teach you. Maybe all you need to do is be his free helper and he will teach you. It's a good way to get a quality education fast and relatively inexpensively.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

well the graco works fine with kills how about we switch to why i need primer on this job
the entire house is wood siding sime panels are cracked and after soraying a coat of primer and then paint still appear old and cracked it would nice to have a machine to soray simthing real thick to solve this problem considering the walls are 20ft high


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

:roll eyes: 

Some people just don't get it......


----------



## Rbnsb5 (May 5, 2013)

This makes me think of the comments i've heard over the years; the "anybody can paint" and painting isn't considered a "skilled trade". Funny. Poor dude. Hope you get it figured out, because if you haven't yet, it would've been cheaper to buy the sprayer from HD.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Aclark:

Ever hear of caulk & spackle? 90% of painting is preparing to paint. While you are @ home depot spend the $10 on a book about painting and read it.

All of us self taught guys are getting a very bad rep because you can't spell, & don't care about the quality of your work. 

Please stop.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

$100 says he didn't back brush, just blow and go with a little look out below.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

A good blow and go job has its place.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aclark17a said:


> well the graco works fine with kills how about we switch to why i need primer on this job
> the entire house is wood siding sime panels are cracked and after soraying a coat of primer and then paint still appear old and cracked it would nice to have a machine to soray simthing real thick to solve this problem considering the walls are 20ft high


Did you ever consider that the only real difference in the sprayers was the tip and filter?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Did you ever consider that the only real difference in the sprayers was the tip and filter?


If it won't soray then it won't soray


----------



## Rbnsb5 (May 5, 2013)

ModernStyle said:


> If it won't soray then it won't soray


Laughing 
You're killing me.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> If it won't soray then it won't soray


:lol:


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

well im looking for a liquid filler any tips on how to make one


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

This has got to be a prank.....Who's having fun at our expense?!


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

svronthmve said:


> This has got to be a prank.....Who's having fun at our expense?!


Yeah, no one is that dumb. :no:


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I would like to see one of his written quotes..mister bedrum wals 2 cots $250... seeling 1 cot $100...trem 1 cot $350..matterels $150... and o yeah if u want me to spray it forget it I can't figure this freakin sparyer out...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Graco sprayers also sometimes have a screen where the hose comes into the sprayer in addition to the gun. I have never had a problem with SW primers. 
Sprayers are not rocket ships should be easy to figure out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It's gotta to be a prank. No one is that dense.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

fix all + primer+water


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

has anyone tried elmers glue and primer


----------



## Rbnsb5 (May 5, 2013)

aclark17a said:


> has anyone tried elmers glue and primer


Yea it should work. Everything else you've suggested sounds legit.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Spray knock down texture on the siding to hide all the cracks and imperfections. 
Then buy some really cheap interior paint and put in a mildew additive and you will be good to go. The additive will make it the same as an exterior paint. 
That's how the pros do it, and since you are reading this on the internet you know it's true.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

